# Mule Deer or White tail deer?



## Care4all (Jun 5, 2009)

this just happened, about an hour ago....Iwas ironing, looked out my front window and a deer was RIGHT THERE, maybe 20 yards....

I STUMBLED for my new camera, stumbled getting it to the setting i needed to zoom, i stumbled getting to the glass front storm door to take the pics....by then the deer was 60 yards away....he HOPPED when he ran and his EARS ARE HUGE, and floppy when running/hopping....the underside tail was white, the top had a black stripe, i think?

I think this deer is a MULE dear and not a white tail...

WHAT do you deer experts think, Mule or White tail????


----------



## Luissa (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say white tale but I am not expert!
I love deer!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like a young white tail doe to me.  I have them all over my farm, in my yard - just about everywhere.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2009)

white tail...note the white tail....


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know deer either. he's pretty though.. but may I just add,, is it me or does that first photo appear to have a gigantic cigarette in it?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 6, 2009)

White tail.

Mulies look like this:
Mule deer Stock Photos and Images. 162 Mule deer pictures and royalty free photography available to search from over 100 stock photo brands.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 6, 2009)

White tail all the way


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> I don't know deer either. he's pretty though.. but may I just add,, is it me or does that first photo appear to have a gigantic cigarette in it?



It's a telephone pole, my neighbor across the street that owns the 125 acres of land is letting his grandson and wife put there home in the middle of the meadow and the electric company is going to run the line from my yard, across the street to the new pole, and then my neighbor's grandson has dug a trench to run the electric from there to their home.

Matt and I have been pretty upset that we no longer will have an empty meadow in front of us, but a meadow with a home on it and worry that the wildlife won't be as plentiful once their home is up....I hope it doesn't ruin every thing we've had here as far as nature and QUIET....   

But this family has owned that 125 acres for over 250 years so who are we to be pissed or worried, is what I have finally resided to....  and it could be a WALMART or a subdivision of 50 homes, so one measly home is probably better than the worst it could have been!

care


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2009)

We only own an acre and a half of land, but the neighbor behind me has 7 acres that butts up to about 100 acres of unspoiled land, and the neighbor on the side of us has 10 acres of his own that abutts the 100 acres  of unspoiled land as well, and then in front of us we had the 125 acres that will now have one home on it....so, there will be single family homes with a bunch of acreage around us.

we only have a quarter of an acre cleared and mowable lawn, the rest is woods and a vernal pool, a pond...

I tracked through the woods behind my house the day before yesterday and there were deer tracks EVERYWHERE, and i mean everywhere on my property that is not cleared....we had gotten alot of rain so the ground was muddy and the tracks were easily visible.....they got hundreds of acres to hang out, but instead they hang on my uncleared acre???

My neighbor that owns the 10 acres said that their fawn are kept in the meadow, in the tall grassy areas while the mothers/fathers leave them there for protection and go elsewhere...my neighbor said the fawn have no smell when young, thus plopping them in a field that covers them is fairly safe....they must be keeping a good eye on them from my woods/property across from the meadow...?

care


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 6, 2009)

Care4all said:


> We only own an acre and a half of land, but the neighbor behind me has 7 acres that butts up to about 100 acres of unspoiled land, and the neighbor on the side of us has 10 acres of his own that abutts the 100 acres  of unspoiled land as well, and then in front of us we had the 125 acres that will now have one home on it....so, there will be single family homes with a bunch of acreage around us.
> 
> we only have a quarter of an acre cleared and mowable lawn, the rest is woods and a vernal pool, a pond...
> 
> ...



Maybe y'all smell good to em or somethin'


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2009)

we all hate change....we now have deer....last night we saw two large does in an open field not 300 ft from our garden


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> we all hate change....we now have deer....last night we saw two large does in an open field not 300 ft from our garden



so true, and when ya get older, you've had just about ENOUGH of change so it gets a tad harder to deal, imo!


----------



## roomy (Jun 6, 2009)

Release the hounds


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2009)

roomy said:


> Release the hounds



don't you DARE! ya meany!!!


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Oct 17, 2012)

Obviously a white tail


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 21, 2012)

Mule deer have white tails as well. I think blacktail do too...though there is also black on their tails


----------



## tjvh (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## tinydancer (Oct 21, 2012)

white tail. now I'm only going by what you caught in that picture.  I've hunted since my father could take me out. it's not bragging just trying to explain what my eyes see.

I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure of my opinion. 

White tail. They flag. They'll put that tail up. You should see them up here. I had a mom and kid chowing down on my lilacs a couple of days ago.

They were lucky I have a cold. Keeeeeeeeeding my freezer is full. Never shoot ever what you can't eat.

Ever or you will disgust Jehovah.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 21, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> we all hate change....we now have deer....last night we saw two large does in an open field not 300 ft from our garden



Tomatoes vs deers 

Bambi is mine.


----------

